# Finding a lathe



## CnB (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm trying to get into woodturning, and I want to get the most for my money. I'm thinking of buying used, because then I should be able to get a nicer machine for the same or a little more money than I'd spend at Harbor Freight. I'm located in Northern NJ, but I'm not opposed to traveling. Does anybody know where to find a lathe, or have one they're personally trying to get rid of?

I'd kind of like one where you turn the cranks to position the tool, but I'm not opposed to using a chisel and a tool rest.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

A used Vega copying lathe would be nice if can find an individual selling one. Have seen them on used wood lathe sites go for $800 to $2,000.

Old iron non-copying lathes lot cheaper $125 to $1,000. Can always add a used Vega duplicator later.

Bunch of folks will tell you to check out Craig's List. Have to go to TOOLS THREAD, and do SEARCH for wood lathes. Can also check other cities & states too!

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/search/tla?query=wood+lathe&zoomToPosting=&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=


----------



## John1 (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a friend who is selling her husband's Delta 46-700 vari-speed lathe. She's wants $350. The best I can figure is it was probably around $700 new. Light rust on the bed from non-use. She's on Long Island. There is a photo posted on the classified page.
You can send me a PM if this interests you.
John


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

John, lady is asking too much for that Delta 46-700 wood lathe. I bought one of the bad models, paid to have reeves drive removed, new bearings after using several years sits in corner of my shop. Reliability of 46-700 lathes hit or miss people that remember them on turning message boards would recomend passing or offer no more than $50 to $75 for one.

Here is a much better lathe for the money:
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/tls/3906776585.html

These would be okay. 
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/tls/3937549076.html
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/tls/3948061855.html


----------



## CnB (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! I sent a message to the person selling that first lathe you linked Wildwood. We'll see how they respond.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

there was/is a delta 46-700 posted here in Boston for $200… just to get a perspective on sale value. those reeves drives however are known to be finicky.

you mentioned you want one with cranks that position the tool - are you sure you are not referring to metal lathes?

I can't see a reason to want to get into wood turning and NOT be using a chisel and a tool rest… isn't that what it's all about? the freedom to create?


----------



## CnB (Jul 25, 2013)

I guess machinist's lathes are the ones with the cranks. I figured that way there was nothing stopping me from adding a tool rest and using chisels but that I'd also gain the ability to do precision work


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

you are not far off the mark with your thouhghts


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I have a metal lathe, and unless you intend to use this for mass producing identical parts a wood lathe is far superior for the following reasons:

1. speeds - the wood lathe spindle is simpler, and designed to run at a higher RPM than a metal lathe giving better finishing cuts on wood (especially smaller spindles)
2. maintenance - a metal lathe requires much more maintenance as the carriage runs on the ways, and there are gears in the carriage and headstock - all require periodical lubing, cleaning, and TLC - wood dust and chips getting into any of those is not ideal to say the least, the metal lathe ways needs to be lubricated, and this can attract and catch wood dust and chips as well.
3. adaptive - the metal lathe has the carriage between headstock and tailstock meaning , that whatever toolrest you design to fit on it might have limitations on positioning because of that.

while you can turn wood on a metal lathe, I actually ended up opting to get a dedicated lathe for wood and leave the metal one for - err…. metal.


----------



## CnB (Jul 25, 2013)

That video was mesmerizing, REO thanks for sending it.

PurpLev, 
I'd really only be doing one-off parts, and given the problems with metal lathes for wood and the fact that they're very expensive I'll just get a regular wood lathe. Thank you for all the help.


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

Check around and see if you've got a local turner's club. These guys can be helpful in choosing one and often know of guys upgrading and selling their old one or something. Whether or not, hooking up with a club will help minimize mistakes and accelerate the learning curve once you get started.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Turners wanting to do ornamental turning and threading on a wood lathe have bought compound slide table and tool holder. While have seen pictures of different set ups far above my abilities.

Old ornamental lathes very precise & expensive and without knowledge just mangle wood.

I have turned on an old Vega copy lathe and can turn out a lot of spindles pretty quick. Felt more like a machine operator than tuner.

Old iron US made wood lathe like this one;
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/tls/3906776585.html

Better value than many new Asian mini lathes.

This craftsman lathe made by Palmgren cannot find parts for.
http://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/3815400598.html

This lathe and it's little brother Jet 1236 while superior to Delta 46-700, would not buy unless could get it for around $400. I do not want to pay to ship it back to service center for repairs. On the Delta can completely remove plastic headstock cover, on Jets, remove a small access cover. 
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/tls/3956846582.html

Asian headstock reeves drive lathes great is they work, bummer if they don't. Back when bought my Delta 46-700 had two service reps within driving distance neither one could fix a reeves drive.

Since most affordable lathes made in China today have no problem recommending a move the belt along pulleys to change speeds, or EVS lathes if buying new.

Because cost so low only reeves drive lathe recommend new is the Harbor Freight lathe selling for less than $300.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

CnB. If you are just getting into wood turning, get a lathe with electronic speed control. It is so much simpler and reacts very quickly. I have a HF mini lathe with that and I love that part of it. It is only 1/3 HP so it will constantly stall with a 4" piece. It is great for small turnings! and it is $80 when on sale with 20% off!! I think they make a bigger one with the electronic speed control but like all their stuff, be ready to repair or rebuild it's weak points

I also have two Craftsman 15×38 lathes. One I bought used and I just bought a brand new one on E bay.They have the Reeves drive and I have had my share of problems with it. If one of the pulley halves sticks on the shaft, it will not open or close and and you lose power due to slippage. I have it down to a science on how to remove the pulley , polish the shaft and I'm back in business. My old one has motor problems and I'm looking for 1-2HP electronic speed controlled motor for it. Then I'll sell this new one!!

I am not a fan of Jet anything so I would not recommend that brand.

Powermatic is the way to go but it is expensive. It depends what you want to spend and how much room you have to use it. Lots of considerations.
Look on Craigslist and E bay to get some ides of types and prices and try it out before you buy it if it is used!!

There are a ton of lathes for sale where you have to change the belt for speed changes. You may not mind that, but I change so often from turning to sanding and back that this would be a major inconvenience and a quick speed control is a very good feature to have!!

Take a look at that Craftsman Electronic speed controlled lathe in Long Island that Wildwood posted.It looks like a nice one!
Jim


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

REO, that was a nice video on that converted metal lathe to a tracer lathe. I wish they would have shown more of the lathe. I have an idea that he used a release so the compound follows the ways in the X direction and a pattern behind the lathe for the Y direction similar to the way a taper attachment works. It works very nice on a solid metal lathe. There are tracing attachments for a wood lathe as well . I have one and never used it.

I started wood turning on a Southbend metal lathe. I made a banjo and tool rest and used it for a while until I bought a wood lathe. I still use the metal lathe for wood when I need some real accurate and square cutting. I just change the back bushing in my Grizzly chuck to a 1 1/2-8 thread and screw the chuck and the part onto the Southbend and finish the job real accurately .


----------



## CnB (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the info everyone! Still no response from the seller of the Rockwell. Keeping my eyes peeled on CL/eBay.


----------



## CnB (Jul 25, 2013)

Also, how should I approach tooling? I want to have good quality tools, so I won't cheap out but then I can't afford a bunch at once. Can I just buy one or two chisels at a time and build up slowly? Is there one "must-have" lathe chisel?

I am mostly interested in turning pens, shaving brushes, and briar pipes, though I will likely branch out more over time


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If looking for inexpensive tools might checkout

Http://www.pennstateind.com

I use two tools to turn pens ¾" roughing gouge and ½" skew chisel, sometimes a diamond or thin parting tool.
You might want to add a 3/8" or ½", spindle gouge for other things listed. Really will need both eventually. I would stay away from sets listed there. Especially mini turning tools.


----------



## kimballd (Jul 27, 2013)

Try this link at ebay

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=woodlathe%20tools&_sop=1

You can find some good deals on used chisels and some inexspensive new ones.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I have no problem recommending Benjamin's Best tools from Penn State (PSI) because actually getting HSS, those tools with same name on E-bay not quite HSS. Posted a link on tool steels several weeks ago.

If really prefer a tool set go to Harbor Freight and buy their HSS red handle tool set for about $80.

See those regular wood working chisels selling for only $39 and free shipping?

Craftsman carbon steel tools selling for about the same as new HSS tools when add shipping.

Starting out buy your tools from established vendors to insure getting quality stuff. Yes there are deals on E-bay, may have to kiss lot of frogs before finding a prince of a deal!


----------



## CnB (Jul 25, 2013)

Would you say that these would make a good starter group?
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LX320.html?concept=1
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LX250.html?concept=1
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LX010.html?concept=1
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LX410.html?concept=1

I will also need a way to sharpen them.

Thanks for the help so far, everybody!


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

CnB harbor freight has a decent starter set for turning. You will need a grinder to sharpen your tools. Also look at Easy Wood Tools they are carbide tipped and no need to sharpen.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

CnB-I can vouch for the Benjamin's Best tools from PSI.

Lowes has a Porter-Cable variable speed grinder for about $120, but you would have to replace the wheels that come with it (too coarse for turning tools).

Alternatively, you can sharpen on a belt sander. There's even a way to convert a Harbor Freight belt sander to a full-fledged sharpening rig.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Jim there is no release the crossfeed screw has been replaced with a lever. there is a template that it follows. That lathe started out in the late forties adapted for turning wood fishing bobbers, a production run of 5,000,000 which ended in the earl 60's. it has been the center of small turnings in the shop. I took it apart about a month ago for its first major overhaul. here is a shot of the template use:


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I recommend you buy a bench grinder locally and like Dane said will need to buy a friable grinding wheel.

I use a 46 grit wheel you reshape & repair bevels and 80 or 100 grit wheel for re-sharpening. If going to buy just one wheel get a 80 or 100 grit for re-sharpening. They do not sell friable wheels in my town so buy on line. My last purchase was from Packard Woodworks but often buy from;

http://www.sharpeningsupplies

You may want to think about a sharpening system. I have been using the wolverine system for very long time. Started out sharpening tools on a bench grinder, and after bought a grinder homemade sharpening system. Wolverine gave me ability to put same bevel on my tools every time.

All your major turning vendors sell wolverine system and optional jigs here are just a few.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog
http://www.packardwoodworks
http://www.woodcraft

All you need is the basic system and Vari Grind jig.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=142611&Category_Code=sharp-wss

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=142614&Category_Code=sharp-wss

There are other sharpening systems out these which have no experience with. Penn State also sell a Wolverine clone but think price about the same. Would not buy their grinder & sharpening system deal.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

If you decide to buy a grinder, make sure you get a 'slow speed' grinder, or a V/S that can run down close to 1725rpm. The Porter-Cable I mentioned at Lowes is a V/S that runs between 2000 and 3400 RPM. You can use a regular speed (3450rpm) grinder, but you risk eating up/wasting a lot of steel, even with the friable wheels.

Edit: I just noticed that Lowes website is listing the Porter-Cable V/S grinder at $79.


----------



## CnB (Jul 25, 2013)

Just got an offer on my want-ad. 
"I found your wanted post on craigslist. I have a bench mount Sears Craftsman lathe with Motor and a set of chisels. It is an older unit but is in perfect working order. I am the second owner and had purchased it for a project that never happened." 









Any thoughts? I've heard parts are hard to get for old craftsman lathes, but I'm not sure how much that matters
If it's good to go, what would you say is a good value for the whole package?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Check out a guy named Capt'n Eddie on you tube. He makes some chisels and has other stuff you'll need ad advise on where to get it cheap. http://eddiecastelin.com/home_base


----------

